# iPad air 2 question dans le futur



## Patrowski (25 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'avais iPad Air 16go je l'ai vendu car principalement manque de place capacité trop faible.

Et maintenant j'hésite entre deux points acheté iPad Air 2 en 64go ou attendre le nouveau prochain (j'ai attendu parlais que la RAM allé être doublé sur les prochain iPad)

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Bonnes fêtes également


----------



## RubenF (25 Décembre 2014)

Tu sais entre les rumeurs et la vérité parfois il y à un fossé.. 2Go de RAM sur un iPhone je dis pas mais de là à foutre 4Go dans un iPad... voilà.. Apple n'est pas bête ils tueraient le MacBook Air Bas de Gamme.. 


Ensuite l'iPad Air 2 est déjà une machine de guerre avec 2Go de RAM... Je te conseille donc de prendre un iPad Air 2 64Go Et tu t'amusera bien longtemps je te le promet =)


----------



## Patrowski (25 Décembre 2014)

Salut Ruben, 

Merci pour ta réponse rapide, oui iPad air 2 est déjà pas mal comme tu dis mais si ils en sortent un avec 4go de Ram je vais avoir les boules après ^^. Après rien est sur c'est certain mais pour 700 avec les accessoires je veux pas me planter ..


----------



## RubenF (25 Décembre 2014)

De toute façon c'est toujours comme ça, dès qu'on achète quelque chose on est ensuite dépassé l'année d'après parce que quelque chose de meilleur arrive ensuite.. J'en suis la preuve vivante, j'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro Retina Late 2013 15 Jours exactement avant la sortie du Mid 2014.. J'aurais aimé un haswell Refresh.. mais non ^^


Quelle est ton utilisation de l'iPad ?


----------



## adixya (25 Décembre 2014)

C'est pas demain la veille 4  Go sur un iPad, vu comment ça fonctionne chez Apple...


----------

